# Tinted windows - A3



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Can we start a new thread showing any pics of TINTED A3s, and the % details.. I saw one of Brian's car, but can't find the % he used.


----------



## IceBlue (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

hello I'm from belgium and I tinded (or how do you say that?







) my windows for 30%
















greetz


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a ****ing SWEET A3!!!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

That is a sweet ride. I just got a quote for tint.... $255. Just don't know how much % to do. And whether to go 'lighter' on the fronts.


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I think it should be a rule that no 2-door A3's be allowed for posting because it creates a jealousy and jealousy is bad for my head








Sweet car by the way, and nice rims


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*

Very nice! what is your suspension setup?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Ryan
I tinted my lava gray with Huper Optik 50% all around. I didn't want anything too dark, I wanted a uniform tinit, and in Cali, I was worried about getting pulled over because of the front windows tinted.
I can probably take a picture when I get home later.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_Ryan
I tinted my lava gray with Huper Optik 50% all around. I didn't want anything too dark, I wanted a uniform tinit, and in Cali, I was worried about getting pulled over because of the front windows tinted.
I can probably take a picture when I get home later.


Pics would be SWWWWEEEEEEEEEEET. Have we seen any pics of your ride yet? I have the same color. What is Huper Optik?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I have 35% all around (not the windshield) on my jetta. I think its perfect on the blue, not too dark to attract attention not to light to be useless.
I will be doing the same on the A3. I called the place I did the jetta at today but just got a machine.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

There are some pics of my (pre-tint) on the board.
Huper Optik is a german ceramic based filem w/out dyes and metal. So, it is lighter and clearer than traditional dyed metal films. And it does not interfere with radio or gps signals. It was very pricey, but worth it, imo.


----------



## packpack (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*

nice tint and freaking nice 2 doooooor


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*

Hello IceBlue,
Very Nice!! Could you please post details of aftermarket stuff you have done to your car specially the wheels & suspension. Are those the original S4 wheels or replicas? Wheel Size, Offset and Tire size?
http://www.evolutionsports.com/productDetail.cfm?catID=154&ProductID=2475


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

These are pics of my Lava Gray with 50% Huper Optik Tint all around, except the front windshield. Huper Optik is a bit expensive, but its really clear, has great solar energy reduction, and will not interfere with GPS or radio signals.


































_Modified by zakurie at 4:21 PM 6-6-2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Zakurie! Looking good.
How did you learn of this Huper Optik? Do they have this kind of thing everywhere, or did you call all over the city for it?
It's appearing that the small rear side windows are looking darker than the front 4 windows on OPENSKY vehicles. I guess the dual sunroof is keeping the front 4 from looking overly tinted. 
Thanks for the pics, especially the profile view. Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DC_Colin (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Zakurie, this looks good. I'm interested in getting tinting done on my vehicle as well and am liking your Huper Optik - including the non-interference with radio signals, etc.
I'm wondering if you can be a little more specific on price though to compare with the quote Ryan got recently for example.
thanks.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

The extra light from the Open Sky definitely adds a lot more light into the car. However, the rear windows look darker because there is a bush back there. The other thing I have noticed is that the angles of the car and windows skews the perception of how dark the windows look (both before and after tinting).
Brian's car has Huper Optik tint and after he posted his pics, I got curious and started looking around. I read good things about it and found the authorized Huper Optik dealer in my area, and there is only one.
Check out the website, call them, and ask for the dealer in your area. http://huperoptikusa.com/
It cost me $500 for the tint, which seems like a lot of money and it is. But, the tint shop was very professional and I live in an expensive area. I was quoted $300 for Suntek HP Charcoal, and I didn't like that tint.


----------



## IceBlue (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*

I think its better to make a topic of my own so there will be no OT overhere ;-) 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...d=548


_Modified by IceBlue at 1:43 AM 6/7/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IceBlue* »_I think its better to make a topic of my own so there will be no OT overhere ;-) 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...d=548

_Modified by IceBlue at 1:43 AM 6/7/2005_
the link doesn't work










_Modified by limesparks at 10:06 AM 6/7/2005_


----------



## IceBlue (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (limesparks)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2028092
sorry I hope this one does.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*

I also have 50% Huper Optik on my Murano Green one, 55% UV ray reduction going into the car and doesnt have to be ghetto dark to look nice.
plus i got it for our cost which was nice, but it is still worth the price paid.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (VR6 NRG)*

I was at the DR the other day and didnt' even think when she said I need to be careful in the sun that I should try and get an exemption to get my front windows tinted.. I need to look into this


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

Sorry, the pic quality isn't good, this is a red A3 base I spotted at my dealer with 20% 3M tint on the rear side and hatch windows. Also, for some reason the dealer decided to throw a black double pinstripe on the side, which I am not a fan of. This car is not sold yet, its at Jack Daniels Motors in Fair Lawn, NJ. I didn't notice which options it had, sorry.









































_Modified by limesparks at 6:42 PM 6/12/2005_


_Modified by limesparks at 11:31 AM 8/8/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

I thought pinstriping went out in the 80's, yuk. I like the tint but the front windows need to be done aswell.


----------



## Picoso_R32 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I thought pinstriping went out in the 80's, yuk. I like the tint but the front windows need to be done aswell.

The front windows are rolled down!








I haved the Huper Optik tint for my R32, and I highly recommend it even though it's more expensive. It's the most functional tint out there.
My wife has the new A3, and we'll probably have it done on her whip as well.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Picoso_R32)*

Um, in the post it says that only the rear side and hatch is done. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## DC_Colin (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (limesparks)*

Hey limesparks, it's good to see an example of the 3M tint, but I can't believe they would deface an A3 with that pinstripe!?!?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm thinking Huper Optik right now...


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (DC_Colin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DC_Colin* »_Hey limesparks, it's good to see an example of the 3M tint, but I can't believe they would deface an A3 with that pinstripe!?!?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm thinking Huper Optik right now...

I know... pinstripes....BLECHH
My sales rep said the custom guy there always puts pinstripes on 1 or 2 allocation cars of each model there and she thought it was lame as well. Anyway, to clarify, yes, the front windows are down, but they are not tinted anyway. In Jersey its illegal to tint the front driver and passenger windows beyond a certain percentage (not sure how much) or the windshield at all. But people do it on new cars alot anyway and then sell them before inspection, which is 4 years after a new car purchase here. Cops like to harrass you and write tickets for this, though, but some people think the fines are worth it for the tint. I'd love to do a Euro plate on the front too, but you have to have a legal jersey plate on the front, which again, I see alot of Porsches and such without but I guess they can afford the fines








Not me....










_Modified by limesparks at 10:07 PM 6/12/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Do they really give you a problem during inspection in NJ for tint, that would suck. I live in NY well SI to be exact and have two of my cars fully tinted (well 35%) never had a problem. Passed loads of inspections with both car, never pulled over specifically for tint, and in the 10+ times I have been pulled over my tint was only mentioned once, and when I passed the breatherlizer, the subject was dropped. Now the two cars were a CRV and a WRX, I think with the CRV most might think it was factory, plus its a low key car. But the WRX as you can imagine can get some attention from the cops, or at least how I drive it. I really dont think too many people get pulled over just for tint unless you car looks way riced out, thats including NJ because I spend a ton of time there too.


_Modified by judgegavel at 10:44 PM 6/12/2005_


----------



## BoraBill (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

*photoshopped* of course


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

30% Diamond Sunguard


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

by law in NJ, NO TINT is allowed on the front driver and passenger windows or the windshield, I just looked it up on tintcenter.com. The rest of the windows can have any darkness desired, however, if the rear window is tinted, dual side mirrors are required. Now, whether or not mr policeman wants to bust yer chops for something as light as 80% VLT on the front windows is a crapshoot.


_Modified by limesparks at 2:06 AM 6/13/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*

that lava grey looks beautiful with a little tint... I am tempted to do it to mine when i get it, maybe a little lighter.... uh oh!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (limesparks)*

I know its illegal in NJ, when did I say its not, the same as NY and about 40 out of the 50 states. So's jay-walking, and hundreds of other stupid laws people break everyday. How many cars do you see in NY and NJ with front windows tinted, a bunch, if you want to take the chance or not its your business. I was just bringing up my experience with having my windows tinted. Chris mentioned it before if your really worried about getting stopped just for tint go to a dermatologist and tell him you have a history of skin cancer in your family (which I do, and unfortunately so do many people) and are worried about UV rays while you drive, you can get a medical waiver.
My question was does you car fail inspection if it has FW tint, because that's certainly not the case in NY, and would suck big time.


_Modified by judgegavel at 6:39 AM 6-13-2005_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (judgegavel)*

YEs you fail in NJ.. NY is all private places alot easier to get away with stuff then NJ where it is state facilities (although privately owned) and then random gas stations do inspections also but most of thsoe places will not pass you unless they know you.
I've been running no front plate since I got my jetta and the windows tinted about a year after I got it 35% all around.. I got one written warning while pulled over for something else other then that they never even mentioned it.. And I got one ticket for no front place.. they have noticed it almost everytime but then not given a ticket. I di get stopped one nite (actually twice that day once with hands on guns ready to draw) just for tint usually its with other things they mention it. But this was the third cop who passed me in about a 1/4 mile so the odds were I was gonna get stopped.. thats just how it is for me.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*

Looks great Valtorr... I'm in the same color combo. Am thinking I'm going to do the same thing.
Do you have a shot from the back?


_Modified by spearheadx at 5:26 AM 6/13/2005_


----------



## Picoso_R32 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_These are pics of my Lava Gray with 50% Huper Optik Tint all around, _*except the front windshield.*_ Huper Optik is a bit expensive, but its really clear, has great solar energy reduction, and will not interfere with GPS or radio signals.


Reading *is* fundamental. Maybe we aren't talking about the same thing, but I didn't read anywhere in this thread that the front windows on any of the cars posted above were not tinted.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (spearheadx)*



spearheadx said:


> Looks great Valtorr... I'm in the same color combo. Am thinking I'm going to do the same thing.
> Spearheadx, Valtorr's car is Lava Grey.
> Valtorr, what is your %. Looks good.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

Good catch... Looks Black at first glance, didn't notice the sig.
That mysterious Lava gray.... Keeps 'em guessin'!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I know its illegal in NJ, when did I say its not, the same as NY and about 40 out of the 50 states. So's jay-walking, and hundreds of other stupid laws people break everyday. How many cars do you see in NY and NJ with front windows tinted, a bunch, if you want to take the chance or not its your business. I was just bringing up my experience with having my windows tinted. Chris mentioned it before if your really worried about getting stopped just for tint go to a dermatologist and tell him you have a history of skin cancer in your family (which I do, and unfortunately so do many people) and are worried about UV rays while you drive, you can get a medical waiver.
My question was does you car fail inspection if it has FW tint, because that's certainly not the case in NY, and would suck big time.

_Modified by judgegavel at 6:39 AM 6-13-2005_

ok you need to chill... i never said you said it wasn't illegal, dude. i was clarifying the actual law. of course people can do whatever they want and i probably will too.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_


spearheadx said:


> Looks great Valtorr... I'm in the same color combo. Am thinking I'm going to do the same thing.
> Spearheadx, Valtorr's car is Lava Grey.
> Valtorr, what is your %. Looks good.






spearheadx said:


> Thanks. It is actually 35% , not 30% as I previously indicated. All windows were tinted except for the front windshield.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (spearheadx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spearheadx* »_Looks great Valtorr... I'm in the same color combo. Am thinking I'm going to do the same thing.
Do you have a shot from the back?

_Modified by spearheadx at 5:26 AM 6/13/2005_

Thanks. I'll post a shot from the back when I get home tonight. All windows were tinted except for the front windshield. It is 35% Diamond Sunguard with lifetime warranty.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valtorr* »_ 
Thanks. It is actually 35% , not 30% as I previously indicated. All windows were tinted except for the front windshield. 

Valtorr. So it's 35%. regular metal-based film I'm guessing. It looks really dark for 35% wowowow!
-People think my lava grey is black every once in a while too.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

is it 35% VLT or 35% tint (65% VLT)?


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Valtorr. So it's 35%. regular metal-based film I'm guessing. It looks really dark for 35% wowowow!
-People think my lava grey is black every once in a while too.

Yes. It is metal-based film and that's why it carries a lifetime warranty.I had the same % of tint on my previous '91 GTI and '95 Passat Wagon and luckily, had never been issued a ticket. I think cops would not hassle you as long as they can see the people inside the car.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*

limesparks-Sorry if I came off abrasive or agitated, thought you were directing the comment at me.
Picaso-at the top of limesparks post with the picture of the red A3 which I was referencing it simply states with rear sides and hatch tinted.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*









Still shocked that this is 35%, I would have guessed darker. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_limesparks-Sorry if I came off abrasive or agitated, thought you were directing the comment at me.
Picaso-at the top of limesparks post with the picture of the red A3 which I was referencing it simply states with rear sides and hatch tinted.

no worries! we A3 owners got to stick together as we are a small lot!


----------



## Picoso_R32 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Picaso-at the top of limesparks post with the picture of the red A3 which I was referencing it simply states with rear sides and hatch tinted.

You are correct, and I am the retard







Sorry.
btw - it's _Picoso_, which is an adjective in Spanish that means spicy or hot, and it's normally used when describing food.
Perhaps since some of you guys are in the northeast, the Huper Optik might be going overboard if the concern is blocking UV/heat. In Texas, it's a must! My .:R32 is black on black, and the tint truly makes all the difference.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (spearheadx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spearheadx* »_Looks great Valtorr... I'm in the same color combo. Am thinking I'm going to do the same thing.
Do you have a shot from the back?

_Modified by spearheadx at 5:26 AM 6/13/2005_

Hi Spearheadx,
Here are more shots of my A3. The A4 belongs to my brother-in-law


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (valtorr)*

Valtorr, great pictures! Your car really appears black -must be the canadian air. . What do you guys think about doing a darker sheet for the rear gate window.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (Picoso_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Picoso_R32* »_Perhaps since some of you guys are in the northeast, the Huper Optik might be going overboard if the concern is blocking UV/heat. In Texas, it's a must! My .:R32 is black on black, and the tint truly makes all the difference.

In Philly it's been 90+ for a week. And with OPEN SKY, these cars are BLISTERING HOT inside !! I had to get one of those windshield sun blocker thingers to help out. 
I want to tint the open sky as well, but I heard with moisture it isn't advised


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

What is the tint percentage that comes standard on the open sky. I think I would want my window tint to match, if tinting the open sky isn't advisable.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Valtorr, great pictures! Your car really appears black -must be the canadian air. . What do you guys think about doing a darker sheet for the rear gate window. 

Thanks RyanA3. My car looks darker than normal because I took these pictures on a dark, cloudy day. Also, my camera was set to -2 under exposure. As for the rear gate window, I just prefer the way it is.


----------



## adamd123 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IceBlue* »_hello I'm from belgium and I tinded (or how do you say that?







) my windows for 30%
















greetz


Any one know what rims these are? This car looks so amazing!








-Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (adamd123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamd123* »_
Any one know what rims these are? This car looks so amazing!








-Adam

They look to be Concept Nuvo's.
Click on the photo to link to them on our website - 

I think they look better than I imagined.
Matt


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

Getting my tint done on Friday, but I just am trying to decide what % to go with. The brand I am getting is Formula One and here is my car. Trying to decide what will look best on it.








I kind of like the tint on this car. (35% Llumar Platinum Plus)


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

20% all sides, 5% Rear


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (snaprhead7)*

That white A3 looks hot tinted!
I like your idea of going very dark (5%) for the rear window. And then lighter up front.
I may do 30% fronts, 20% rear window. I am trying to find out if anyone will guarentee their work - tinting open sky!


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

25% all around in here:


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry meant to say 35%. And the car (and me) is from Finland if anyone's interested.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (SimoP)*

SimoP...very nice looking car! Do you mind posting all the aftermarket stuff you did to your car including specs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (valtorr)*

I secongd that request. The side valance is nice! 
We are only started to see products for the A3 sportback in the US.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

FormulaONE Ultimate 28%


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi guys,
There's nothing much done








Wheels: ATP Inox open 18" with 225/40/18" tires.
Bodykit: Rieger (1000euro installed and painted, cheapest ever!!)
Exhaus: Hand-made with 4 pipes. As far as the exhaust goes, for your information, the last part of the exhaust which is placed vertically in the back of the car, is useless considering sound and emissions. When we removed that, sounds didn't change, but I can now hear the turbo whistle







It was a really easy job to work with exhaust, caused by vertical back part giving so much room. 
The specs for the car is as follows:
2.0TDI 140hp/320nm after chipping 175hp/375nm(DSG limits the power to that..)
Eibach Sportline springs
Audi Sport dampers
Sport seats with adjustable level
Fog lights(needed here..)
Leather steering wheel etc
FIS information system, driving computer
Tom Cruise control
Tukan yellow color
Extra interior lights
Alarm
Aluminum lists inside the car
A/C
8 speakers



_Modified by SimoP at 10:44 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (SimoP)*

nothing much done. haha!
it looks great. that yellow is looking sweet. reminds me of the lexus. do they make the s4 with that yellow too?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I'm going with Huper Optik 30, done by these guys http://www.theartoftint.com, all windows ecpt.windshield. The huper is a little expensive ($450) but seems well worth it. Wont be done till July 9th though


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I'm going with Huper Optik 30, done by these guys http://www.theartoftint.com, all windows ecpt.windshield. The huper is a little expensive ($450) but seems well worth it. Wont be done till July 9th though









I'm liking the huper options as well, anyone got pics of a Huper install that is 35% or less? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (spearheadx)*

I've read.. I've looked at the pics and I still do not see one single reason to spend double the price on the huper optiks tint.. I just dont' get it.
The tint on my jetta has been flawless for the last 4 years now, not one single problem, no fading no nothing.. 
As for the radio single.. dont' get the ghetto ass half chrome thing and you will not have a problems.. Thousands of Audi owners have been getting regular tint for years with no problems with radio reception, heck I've seen then with the half chrome stuff with no problems..
Another 200+ bucks for a name is a total waste of money.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Well it also offers superior heat rejection and UV protection, enabling you to go with a lighter tint but having the benefits of darker conventional tint (- the privacy, which would be a matter of preference). It also seems to be much more fade resistant than conventional tint, although I've never had a problem, always used Llumar. As for the price Llumar runs between $250-$300 for the A3. I dont think I would go with anything less. So for an extra $150 I'd rather have a far superior product.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_I've read.. I've looked at the pics and I still do not see one single reason to spend double the price on the huper optiks tint.. I just dont' get it.
The tint on my jetta has been flawless for the last 4 years now, not one single problem, no fading no nothing.. 
As for the radio single.. dont' get the ghetto ass half chrome thing and you will not have a problems.. Thousands of Audi owners have been getting regular tint for years with no problems with radio reception, heck I've seen then with the half chrome stuff with no problems..
Another 200+ bucks for a name is a total waste of money.

Understood, I'm investigating all of my options fully.


----------



## Float (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (SimoP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimoP* »_25% all around in here:









WOAH!!!! That is pure hotness. That's like the first body kit I've ever seen (on any car) that I actually like.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Well it also offers superior heat rejection and UV protection, enabling you to go with a lighter tint but having the benefits of darker conventional tint (- the privacy, which would be a matter of preference). It also seems to be much more fade resistant than conventional tint, although I've never had a problem, always used Llumar. As for the price Llumar runs between $250-$300 for the A3. I dont think I would go with anything less. So for an extra $150 I'd rather have a far superior product.

Ok I checked out all the numbers.. It does have better heat properties compared to some. 
However the UV comment is way off base. A piece of that colored saran wrap would block out 99% of UV rays. heck a regular clear piece would block out most of them. In welding they tell you to wear even clear glasses under the welding helmet to stop the UV rays from bouncing off the wall behind you, into the helmet and off the back of the screen on the helmet. Just having on your normal glasses will block the UV rays.

I gotta say that this shops customer list is nice though.. I'd love to have Biz markie as a customer. I would just make him sing Just a Friend he'd never have to pay me...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I gotta say that this shops customer list is nice though.. I'd love to have Biz markie as a customer. I would just make him sing Just a Friend he'd never have to pay me...


















Nobody beats the Biz, nobody beats the biz.
Yea, when I saw the web site I was like "they are going to be way overpriced" but for huper they gave me the best quote.
UV protection = fair point, but most of the time a darker and better made tint will have better UV protection than cheaper and lighter, although its not always about the darkness or price, but quality.
In my case heat reduction is one of the most important reason I'm getting tint, and why I feel Huper is the best choice, but ofcourse its just a matter of prefrence.


----------



## Joaquin (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*

Hi, nice car and in my opinion those rims are best i ever seen¡
Do you know which is the name?
Congrats
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Picoso_R32 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Ok I checked out all the numbers.. It does have better heat properties compared to some. 
However the UV comment is way off base. 

What's better?! I totally disagree. This is the best tint to keep heat out currently on the market. If I recall, it was designed by Mercedes Benz. While I would admit that MB isn't the end-all be-all of autos, they do seem to more or less have their sh1te together for automotive design. 
Bottom line, it is definitely worth the money if you live in the dirty south.
Oh ... and the Biz definitely rocks. Did you see him do the Elton John cover for Benny and the Jets? Too cool for school. 


_Modified by Picoso_R32 at 12:01 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

While on the topic of Benz's tint, what is that light blue tint that I see on a lot of Benz? Are they any good? And are they available? I like that tint a lot in terms of looks, not sure how good it is though.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Picoso_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Picoso_R32* »_
What's better?! I totally disagree. This is the best tint to keep heat out currently on the market. If I recall, it was designed by Mercedes Benz. While I would admit that MB isn't the end-all be-all of autos, they do seem to more or less have their sh1te together for automotive design. 


You disagree with me saying the same thing as you?
I said they do rate it better for heat, UV is BS though because the glass already on the car blocks close to 99%. But back to the heat it may be better, but I"m not seeing anything that proves its significantly better then the rest for the money.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I'm going with Huper Optik 30, done by these guys http://www.theartoftint.com, all windows ecpt.windshield. The huper is a little expensive ($450) but seems well worth it. Wont be done till July 9th though









Where is this place? I can't find the address on their site, where in NY are they? And please do keep us updated after it's done, would love to read a review about their service. Thanks.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

They are located in Manhattan, and also do installs in Brooklyn. I am waiting for them to return from vacation to do my tint, and am not sure if I will go with the Huper or lumar, I will review as soon as they do the job.


----------



## Picoso_R32 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_You disagree with me saying the same thing as you?
I said they do rate it better for heat, UV is BS though because the glass already on the car blocks close to 99%. But back to the heat it may be better, but I"m not seeing anything that proves its significantly better then the rest for the money.

I'm disagreeing with your statement that you aren't "seeing" anything that proves a significance in heat reduction. It is significant in heat reduction ... I have it, and it's considerably better than anything else on the market. That's why you pay more for it ... because it is better. If a tint can reduce temperatures in a car by 15-20 degrees compared to other tints, it's worth the extra money in hot places.
However, you don't live in a hot climate and you don't have the tint.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Picoso_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Picoso_R32* »_
I'm disagreeing with your statement that you aren't "seeing" anything that proves a significance in heat reduction. It is significant in heat reduction ... I have it, and it's considerably better than anything else on the market. That's why you pay more for it ... because it is better. If a tint can reduce temperatures in a car by 15-20 degrees compared to other tints, it's worth the extra money in hot places.
However, you don't live in a hot climate and you don't have the tint.


Clearly you just have a bug up your ass becuase you spent too much on your tint, thats fine but that doesn't mean you get to be an ass.
Til you have had this tint and some other tint on the SAME car under the SAME conditions you can't make claims that its 15-20 degrees cooler with this tint. I said I see no proof that it can do that and there is noting on the website or from what you have said that can prove this. 
There is a HUGE difference between claims a company makes and reality.
I do live in a hot climate, just not has as much of the year as yours and you are right I do not have the tint, I do however have tine on my other cars, heck my dad does his own tint with cheap stuff on his truck and it works just as good as the stuff I paid for on my jetta, only mine looks nicer.
EDIT:
I just went back to the website and they only claim 5-10 degrees C OVER A NON-TINTED CAR.. so please explain to me your findings of 15-20F over other brands of tint?


_Modified by chris86vw at 7:58 AM 7/7/2005_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
You disagree with me saying the same thing as you?
I said they do rate it better for heat, UV is BS though because the glass already on the car blocks close to 99%. But back to the heat it may be better, but I"m not seeing anything that proves its significantly better then the rest for the money.

Yep I agree . . . I was splitting hairs over Llumar vs Solargard because I can get both for $160 but Solargard I have to drive two hours to get. Solargard has an 8% better solar energy rejection rating than llumar. However, no matter the energy rejection rating . . . any car sitting out in the sun will get hot . . . the rate at which it heats up is changed though. 
Real-life conditions between the films will be quite negligable. The only reason to get Huper-optik is if the extra 10% energy rejection rating is worth it to you and if you are worried about cell phone reception (although I've noticed no loss with my Solargard HP Charcoal in my current vehicle). 
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Dave, do you have pics, or does ANYONE have pics of solarguard. I was quoted 225.
Huper was 550. Pricey in Philly I guess. The Huper looks nice, but like Chris, I'm not sure it's worth it. I hope it IS, since many of you have it, or will be getting it. 
Going in for tint middle of next week, 30% , thinking of doing 20% hatch window.


----------



## Picoso_R32 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Clearly you just have a bug up your ass becuase you spent too much on your tint, thats fine but that doesn't mean you get to be an ass.
Til you have had this tint and some other tint on the SAME car under the SAME conditions you can't make claims that its 15-20 degrees cooler with this tint. I said I see no proof that it can do that and there is noting on the website or from what you have said that can prove this. 
There is a HUGE difference between claims a company makes and reality.
I do live in a hot climate, just not has as much of the year as yours and you are right I do not have the tint, I do however have tine on my other cars, heck my dad does his own tint with cheap stuff on his truck and it works just as good as the stuff I paid for on my jetta, only mine looks nicer.
EDIT:
I just went back to the website and they only claim 5-10 degrees C OVER A NON-TINTED CAR.. so please explain to me your findings of 15-20F over other brands of tint?

_Modified by chris86vw at 7:58 AM 7/7/2005_

Chris,
I'm not being an assss. I'm telling you that you are making a judgment based solely on reading.
I never said it was 15-20 over other brands. I said the Huper can decrease temperatures as much as 15-20 degrees in a car, and what other brands can claim the same?!
If C = 49, then F = 120
If C = 44, then F = 111
If C = 39, then F = 102
5-10 degrees C is about the same as 15 -20 degrees F
I'm using 120F as a starter because it easily gets that hot and way more in our cars here in Texas.
I'm finished arguing with you about the tint. You think it isn't worth the money, and I think it is. It was worth it to me, and I paid $350 to get it done professionally. My time is worth more than a DIY tint. So, should we listen to you who does not have it and is making juegments based on reading, or should we listen to someone who has it and is making a judgment based on owning it in a place where it gets hot for long periods of time. 
Sorry for this BS guys.

Oops. I did say that it is 15-20 degrees over other tints, and that was a mistake on my part. I meant to say 15 - 20 degrees over non-tint.


_Modified by Picoso_R32 at 10:54 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Picoso_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Picoso_R32* »_
Chris,
I'm not being an assss. I'm telling you that you are making a judgment based solely on reading.
I never said it was 15-20 over other brands. I said the Huper can decrease temperatures as much as 15-20 degrees in a car, and what other brands can claim the same?!
If C = 49, then F = 120
If C = 44, then F = 111
If C = 39, then F = 102
5-10 degrees C is about the same as 15 -20 degrees F
I'm using 120F as a starter because it easily gets that hot and way more in our cars here in Texas.
I'm finished arguing with you about the tint. You think it isn't worth the money, and I think it is. It was worth it to me, and I paid $350 to get it done professionally. My time is worth more than a DIY tint. So, should we listen to you who does not have it and is making juegments based on reading, or should we listen to someone who has it and is making a judgment based on owning it in a place where it gets hot for long periods of time. 
Sorry for this BS guys.

Oops. I did say that it is 15-20 degrees over other tints, and that was a mistake on my part. I meant to say 15 - 20 degrees over non-tint.

_Modified by Picoso_R32 at 10:54 AM 7-7-2005_

The debate is this tint vs other tints . This isn't about tintint or not tinting its about which brand to go with.
I also only mentioned that my fathers car he does himself, my jetta was don professionally for under 200 bucks with I forget which brand. So I never said anything about installation either..
The huper optik is between 50 and 100% more depending on area and who is doing it.. Show me some evidence that its worth more compared to the regular one and I'll start to listen.. Stop comparing it to a non tinted car thats just silly. Don't tell me that I can't comment on it based on what I read when you have not even done that and you are not even comparing it to other products on the market, you are no more the authority to comment just because you have it and others don't becuase you have not based any arguments from your side on a comparison to other products.
As for radio and cell phone reception. I've been in 100s of Audis with tinted windows and never once had a problem with the radio reception and they all had the antenna in the back window. I"ve also never had a problem with cell phone reception in any car with tint of any kind.
I really can't believe that its gotten to the extent of you need to be a label whore and have a cool brand name tint, thats ridiculous.


_Modified by chris86vw at 10:07 AM 7/7/2005_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Found a decent shop around Toronto:
http://thornhilltints.com/home.htm
They use Sun-Gard (around $200 CND). Anyone heard anything good about them? Don't think I'm going to go with Optic as they will cost me close to $1000 CND plus a 2 hour drive to get it installed.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

never head of sunguard. I was quoted for solarguard, anyone have experience/pics of either for us? thanks.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Mine was done with sungard yesterday. Can't say the exact price since I got a deal but he charges 230 for "wagon" like cars for all the windows but the windshield.
job came out perfect, no problems with radio reception.. Since ryan would know 88.5 came in perfectly claer all the way by me.. it doesnt' come in at all in any other car I or my GF has up here.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Since ryan would know 88.5 came in perfectly claer all the way by me.. it doesnt' come in at all in any other car I or my GF has up here.

If you got 88.5, UofPenn, from where you are in NJ, that is impressive. I am going for mine on Friday morning. I had a sun visor on and was walking towards my car and it appeared that my windows were tinted... looked soooo good, can't wait. Any pics Chris?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

88.5 is my test channel becuase my GF is pissed she can't get it up here in her car. My jeep gets it at our house but that is 15-20 miles closer to PA then where I Was.
I took some pics inside so they look real dark. I'll have some more tomorrow maybe outside.. no cable on me for the camer


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

chris what % did you get?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

35%... same as I had on my jetta.. but my jetta had gray seats so with the black interior it looks much much darker... almost would have gone for 50% had I thought of that.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I cant decide on what % to go with, I have 25% on my WRX and its real dark, which I like but dont think will look that good on the A3 especially moro blue. I was going to go with 30% but now I'm thinking 40%.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_ I cant decide on what % to go with, I have 25% on my WRX and its real dark, which I like but dont think will look that good on the A3 especially moro blue. I was going to go with 30% but now I'm thinking 40%.

I torn as well. I wanted to get 30%. The installer is trying to talk me into 22% but he hasn't seen lava gray yet. I was hoping Chris gets his pics up since he got solarguard (which is what I'm looking at). 40% should look sweet, when are you going?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Im woried the dark tint will blend to much with the pilars, I hate that look, like one big window. It would be ok with lighter colrs though like the yellow above. This weekend unless I decis to go to Waterfest on Sat instead of sunday.


_Modified by judgegavel at 11:04 PM 7/12/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Im woried the dark tint will blend to much with the pilars, I hate that look, like one big window. 
_Modified by judgegavel at 11:04 PM 7/12/2005_

That is a GREAT point. I am not going less than 30% now.
Solar gard.. 23 Film(s) In Series

Visible Light Transmitted 55-6%

Total Solar Energy Rejected 36-62%

Ultraviolet Light Blocked >98%


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*









Professional in Skippack, PA. He could not have gotten any closer to the edge of the windows, VERY clean job. Anyone near Philly - this guy is great.








pic is on a cloudy day, with the open sky sun screens closed.
more pics later

_Modified by RyanA3 at 10:14 AM 7/15/2005_


_Modified by RyanA3 at 1:34 AM 7/16/2005_


----------



## BBM_S4 (Mar 7, 2005)

not sure if u guys still want some more pics, btu here is my A3 2.0TDi with tinted windows...
i have a the 50% tint on it, which was explained to me to only allow 50% of UV light intot he car.
it was a very cloudy day that i took these pics so the tint looks a little bit darker than what it really is....colour of the car is Liquid Blue.
hope it helps.
cheers for now.
B


















_Modified by BBM_S4 at 6:55 AM 7/15/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan that still looks pretty dark is it just because its overcast or black+black, need a side picture with more light to get a true feel. Your car looks friggin awsome though. I'm leaning towards 40% now, I want it to look exactly like that 3 door above, but in all the pictures the tint is comming out much darker than it really is so its hard to tell.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (BBM_S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BBM_S4* »_not sure if u guys still want some more pics, btu here is my A3 2.0TDi with tinted windows...
i have a the 50% tint on it, which was explained to me to only allow 50% of UV light intot he car.
it was a very cloudy day that i took these pics so the tint looks a little bit darker than what it really is....colour of the car is Liquid Blue.
hope it helps.
cheers for now.
B


It means 50% of light.. not UV.. UV light should be 99% blocked with any tint at all..


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

ok judge here are a few other angles. 
_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Ryan that still looks pretty dark is it just because its overcast or black+black, need a side picture with more light to get a true feel. but in all the pictures the tint is comming out much darker than it really is so its hard to tell. 

yes, it is 100% overcast today here, lava on light silver, with open sky, blinds closed.
it's all about the angle the picture is taken. IT DOES look very dark in some pics. I am happy with the work, but agree with you, it is a bit too dark. 40 may be perfect.


































_Modified by RyanA3 at 11:14 AM 7/15/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

It looks much lighter in those pictures, even though its overcast. Hopefully I'll see a few different tint levels this weekend at waterfest and make my decision, I've put it off till next week.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I think there is plenty of contrast. Looks great, Ryan!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (spearheadx)*

thanks bill and steve. and bbm, your 2door is sweeeet, love those rims!


----------



## montgod (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (BBM_S4)*

BBM_S4 - I gotta give you props on the ride. That looks tight! Almost has a Scirocco look to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kit do you have on it and suspension? Looks like you lowered it. Great job!


----------



## BBM_S4 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey there Guys.
thanks for the compliments on my cabbie(car).
she is a total pleasure to drive and she pulls more attention than my S4 which is really strange.
with regards to the mods.
she has the Eibach suspension, the Sportech Kit(which looks more like the Oetinger Kit), the 18" RS6 rim and the 50% tint on the windows.
thats the only mods i have so far on the car.
the next mods will be mostly ICE and gonna have the seats covered in leather.
other than that she is trotally stock...no engine mods at all.
chat to u guys soon, ill try to post some better pics in the sun so u can see the tint colouring better.
cheers for now.
Bryce


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (IceBlue)*

wow! that is a sweet car and the tint looks really nice. the euro a3 looks alot better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (AudiA3m)*

here are some more pics, b/c I see a lot of people are considering diff %s. and the more pics and diff angles the better... 32% sides, 22% back window.



















































_Modified by RyanA3 at 6:05 PM 7/21/2005_


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

I am thinking to tint the windows but worrying about night time driving. How about you guys?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

If you are worried, go with 35% or higher, and it shouldn't be much of a problem for you unless you are one of those ppl who wear sunglasses at night-time.








p.s. Ryan needs to learn how to crop his pics! It's blowing up every thread.










_Modified by eltonsi at 10:10 AM 7-21-2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
p.s. Ryan needs to learn how to crop his pics! It's blowing up every thread.









there is something fishy going on. I always cut my pics in photobucket by at least 50%, and according to the bucket, the photos are 800x600 etc, but they will not appear on the fourum in the modified sizes. SORRY TO ALL until I can fix it!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan screw that I like the big pictures, it shows lots of detail, and takes no time to load with DSL. Screw the people with dial-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Just another white tinted A3:








Sunroof tinted:








All around 35% Sun-Gard.
For more pictures go to this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2087022
Enjoy.









p.s. Ryan, I use Photoshop and crop it to 700 x whatever pixel, and it works fine.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

eltonsi-do you have thw windshield done too, looks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Is the original Opensky roof tinted? What is the %?
Thanks


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

thanks for the tip.
your car looks beautiful. white with open sky and tinted glass looks sweet.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (taoz)*

The open sky is tinted, I would say somewhere btw 20-30%. Although its a strange tint its very hard to see in but still lets alot of light through.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_eltonsi-do you have thw windshield done too, looks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No, the windshield is untouched. Don't want to get pulled over by cops.









_Quote, originally posted by *taoz* »_Is the original Opensky roof tinted? What is the %? 

Yes, I think 30% is about right. It's hard to tell though as you are looking straight up to the sky, so it's going to appear lighter than the side windows.

_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_thanks for the tip.
your car looks beautiful. white with open sky and tinted glass looks sweet.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

I will finally be getting my tint this Tuesday, I am definitly going with Huper (convinced by the heat reduction data, and how hot its been in the NE the past two weeks) although not sure if I'm going with the 30 (34%) or 40 (42%) leaning towards 30 though, I have to see samples. I will post pictures as soon as I'm done and can figure out how to post them.







I will not be getting the open sky done however because I dont feel it will make much difference.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

judge did you get your tint done yet!!? i thought mine was too dark at first, but i'm used to it now and like the 32%.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_judge did you get your tint done yet!!? i thought mine was too dark at first, but i'm used to it now and like the 32%. 










I can so imagine you standing behind that fruit stand taking that pic. People around you must be like WTF is this guy doing.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_I can so imagine you standing behind that fruit stand taking that pic. People around you must be like WTF is this guy doing.








 oooooh yea for sure. the gf is out there picking veg/fruit, i'm playing with my car. have you guys heard the 'u love your cars more than me' yet?!


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*question*

around how much should i expect to pay for 35% all around huper optik tint?
i have a sweet lava gray on its way... cant wait


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: question (a3lad)*

Huper only comes in 30 or 40, although the 30 is actually like 33.4% or something. I paid $400 all windows excpt. windshield, and that was the lowest price I've seen. Could be anywhere from $400-$500. I would say its been well worth it so far.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: question (judgegavel)*

pics judge?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: question (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Huper only comes in 30 or 40, although the 30 is actually like 33.4% or something. I paid $400 all windows excpt. windshield, and that was the lowest price I've seen. Could be anywhere from $400-$500. I would say its been well worth it so far.

thanks for the reply..
i think i might go for the 40s, to appease the popo


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: question (judgegavel)*

PICS!!!!!!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: question (spearheadx)*

Hopefully this works, if not click the link, then the pic for bigger display.











_Modified by judgegavel at 12:56 PM 8/8/2005_


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

Edit your post and use the following link:
http://homepage.mac.com/judgeg...0.jpg








Or you can all just look at this post! LOL!










_Modified by spearheadx at 9:51 AM 8/8/2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (spearheadx)*

Im not that happy with the quality of my tint as those tiny bubbles show in some minor areas.I went fron the dealership to "THE TINT SHOP" (name of the tint shop) i would normally go to but he was closed and i went elsewhere. I guess my lack of patience is catching up to me...but thats well documented.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: question (judgegavel)*

judge.... looks amazing!
cwash.... bubbles usually go away after a week. do they have a satisfaction guar.?


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (spearheadx)*

finally judge i can see your moro blue... beautiful.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: question (RyanA3)*

Yeah i got the gaur. im going to try to push them out.if not ill be taking it back


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: question (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Yeah i got the gaur. im going to try to push them out.if not ill be taking it back
 IF YOU HAVE THE GUARANTEE, don't try anything yourself. please!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Tinted windows - A3 (RyanA3)*

I got 15% all the way around (except the windshield), Llumar. 
































Hope the pictures aren't too slow to load.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_ oooooh yea for sure. the gf is out there picking veg/fruit, i'm playing with my car. have you guys heard the 'u love your cars more than me' yet?!

Well actually my A3 was going to be the family car, I think my wife has driven it about 5 times and no more than a mile each time.







, and we used her car for the trade in.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Ok hopefully these work: In case your not keeping up Huper Optik 40 (42%) all around excpt OS & WS.



























_Modified by judgegavel at 12:15 PM 8/13/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Ok hopefully these work: In case your not keeping up Huper Optik 40 (42%) all around excpt OS & WS.

That looks dark for a 42%. has anyone looked into getting that mirror tint? I'm not sure what its called.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

35% sun gard.. It was kind of early on an overcast day but they appear about right.. 









Note wheels are not mine, I was just test fitting them and drooling over how they looked but hte offset is way wrong.. SSR comps in 18s..


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

those 18's look tiny


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Username A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Username A3* »_those 18's look tiny

They look better in person.. its the all black car making it hard to see the lines of the tires. Also while the tires were the correct size according to the numbers they were much shorter then stock.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

Chris how was the fitment on them? I think they look real good, especially with the black, may need to be lowered a tad, but youll be doing that when you put your coilover on.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2149627
That is the thread I started about them.. lets not clutter this thread.. It just happened to be the first good picture I had with the tint.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

Can anybody recommed a good tinting shop that has Huper Optik in/around the Los Angeles area? Thanks!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Can anybody recommed a good tinting shop that has Huper Optik in/around the Los Angeles area? Thanks!

Usually there is only on certified dealer per area for Huper (may be more in LA). Go to the Huper web site and they will have a dealer contact you if you fill out the request. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

here is my brilliant red with 20% 3m all around. not too dark at night, but dark enough to where i can appreciate my overhead ambience lights...

http://tndubs.com/forums/index...d=126


----------



## BKLYN (Sep 13, 2005)

*preferred tint brands - help?*

what brands are preferred here for tint?
does it interfere with radio, nav or mobile phone reception?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: preferred tint brands - help? (BKLYN)*

IMHO, I love Huper Optik, without question the best tint, its just whether you think its worth the extra $$$ (I do). Otherwise, I think Llumar and solar guard are both very good. If you look through this thread you'll see opinions on each.
If your worried about electronic interference Huper is definitly your best option, although few complain unless its metallic tinit.
Some links that may be helpful:
http://www.tintdude.com
http://www.huperoptikusa.com



_Modified by judgegavel at 7:48 PM 9/20/2005_


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

Personally, I trust 3M the most as they have an established, trusted name and lifetime guarantee on the film. The process to become a 3M dealer is quite rigorous in order to weed out poor installers. For the rear 5 windows I paid $159. 


_Modified by EmpireNine at 7:21 PM 9/20/2005_


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (EmpireNine)*

i agree. i have had 3m on several of my cars and have had nothing but good experiences and remarks. no interference from the radio, either. the new 3m can even be cleaned with windex (even amonia-based windex) with no discoloring or voiding of warranty.


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kcvento97)*

Thought I'd post some pics for reference. This is 3M 20% on the rear 5 windows:








More pics here:
http://photos.tobinhosting.com/mikemacdonald/a3/


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Big Bump*

Didn't know this thread existed. So, here are my entries for a tint:
CA legal, with 70% front and 35% mid and back. It is a green tint, as factory-installed on the Touareg. That color has always fascinated me, since it appeared. Llumar supplied the film, Campbell Tinting in Huntington Beach had it in stock and masterfully installed it for $199 (all 7 windows).
















This one has the windows rolled down to show the accumulation of density.



































_Modified by Nuvolari at 1:43 PM 2/23/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Big Bump (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_Didn't know this thread existed. So, here are my entries for a tint:


Ehh...see, I'm not the only one








Looks great! I've got some good ideas on where to go now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Big Bump (Tarik D)*

Huper Optik 40%. No tint on the front windows.


























_Modified by yam at 9:11 PM 8-30-2006_


----------



## houh0316 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yam...
Is that your car in CA?
how did you get the roof bars?!?!


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, in the Bay Area. Option SPO. Only on pre-orderd cars. Sales guy may or may not know about it. I have a thule/montblanc setup for snowboards, fairing, & bike with it.


----------



## houh0316 (Aug 28, 2006)

aww.. I thought it's custom








btw.. what BBS rim is that? CK? 18"? 
nice car


----------



## furryPixels (Jun 8, 2006)

*Madico Onyx 55*









Finally got around to snapping some pics with the new tint - Madico Onyx 55 all around.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Madico Onyx 55 (furryPixels)*

20% all around


----------

